# Good way to train falsetto?



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I am looking after a good way to train falsetto, because i want my falsetto register to be stronger than it is now.
Can someone help me?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There are several theories amongst the barroom crowd. None of them seem practical to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> There are several theories amongst the barroom crowd. None of them seem practical to me.


See here Hilltroll, I knew a couple of fine countertenors who sang in the cathedral choir of my alma mater, and was once press-ganged into service. At the time, I wasn't at all sure of the difference between a _voix contre-ténor_ and _falsetto_, but I sure as hell gave it my best shot. Apart from the contributions from your fellow barroom bores and philosophers you mention above, do you have any concrete suggestions?


----------



## realchanger (Sep 22, 2013)

As a vocal teacher I insist on training male voices in falsetto. It is after all a part of the overall male voice and as such can influence the quality of the rest of the voice. So all you male vocalists out there - train your falsetto and it will pay off.
Once you have accessed it (and it isn't always that easy to do!), your teacher needs to discover its range. Once the range has been determined then use your regular exercises, especially those involving vowels, but change the keys to accommodate your falsetto range. Also remember that the higher your range the louder you will sing.


----------

